# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Anyone in Perth changed roof from tile to Colorbond?

## Geoff2005

I am thinking of changing the concrete tiles on my roof rather then a clean and paint so was looking for recommendations of any Contractors people have used and were happy with, (or not as the case maybe) 
Geoff

----------


## sherlock

Hi Geoff,
Looks like we are looking for the same thing. I want to Colourbond my roof too.
I have a 3X1 house in the northern suburbs and I want to add an extension. The roof is OK at the moment, but I'm afraid when I've had the extension done the colour won't match and a little time down the track I'll have to get it done anyway!! 
What do you have? 
I did a search on the forum and found a link from a member that had the Roof and Wall Doctor do some work for them a while ago. They said there price was cheaper than some of the others they got. Their link is: Home 
Also, I have just emailed Roofix for a ballpark price.
Will post the price when I get it. If it sounds good, I'll get them to do a quote. Their link is: Roofix#  
Let us know how you do. 
sherlock

----------


## Stan 101

Just note that changing from a tile roof to a sheet roof will require the trusses and top plate tie down to be increased. Especially check girders. I'd personally check the engineering of the girders and main trusses themselves and all truss connection boots.

----------


## Geoff2005

> Hi Geoff,
> Looks like we are looking for the same thing. I want to Colourbond my roof too.
> I have a 3X1 house in the northern suburbs and I want to add an extension. The roof is OK at the moment, but I'm afraid when I've had the extension done the colour won't match and a little time down the track I'll have to get it done anyway!! 
> What do you have? 
> I did a search on the forum and found a link from a member that had the Roof and Wall Doctor do some work for them a while ago. They said there price was cheaper than some of the others they got. Their link is: Home 
> Also, I have just emailed Roofix for a ballpark price.
> Will post the price when I get it. If it sounds good, I'll get them to do a quote. Their link is: Roofix#  
> Let us know how you do. 
> sherlock

  Yep any collaboration will help. 
One of my main drivers is to improve the insulation/reduce heating and cooling needs which there is some discussion here http://www.renovateforum.com/f193/an...36/index2.html 
I see price as only one part of the decision, the other equally or more important is you will end up with good job, within the agreed time and budget. (so any references good here). 
Geoff

----------


## Geoff2005

> Just note that changing from a tile roof to a sheet roof will require the trusses and top plate tie down to be increased. Especially check girders. I'd personally check the engineering of the girders and main trusses themselves and all truss connection boots.

  On this front I have acertained from the local council that any planned change of this nature would need building approval, I anticipate that process would check the correct boxes ( I could be wrong here but will ask contarctors what process they would use in doing the job, if they don't mention assessement/approval I guess we wont get to the next round. 
I would expect as a dead load the structure for tile roof would be overkill for Colorbond but that reduction in mass, reduction in airflow paths will increase "lift" in high winds and the structure may pull apart. I can't personally check it though (as I did structures 101 and 102 a long time ago and havent applied the knowledge) so might need to rely on outside expertise

----------


## Pezz

Did either of you go ahead with this? Im looking to do the same thing and trying to find recommendations on which company to use and or avoid. 
Pezz.

----------


## avagom8

Hi Everyone Your best bet would be to speak with a building surveyor in your shire.Explain to them in detail what you are proposing and they will point you in the right directions.Contractors  when contracted to take on these sorts of jobs must comply with certain standards which can be obtained from Standards Australia.They would need to remove existing battens insulation etc.QA good idea is to ring the salvage yards and ask them how much they will pay per tile.Certain second hand tiles are worth quite alot.I thouroughly recommend using Insulbreak Insulation thats stuff seriously works.all the best

----------

